# PO*** db 150 problems



## riogrande51 (Aug 24, 2012)

Any one else have this problem with the Digitrax db 150 I just got it back in feb this year for the same problem but I haven't used it due to the fact I am re building my layout to day I ran a couple of loco around the layout then the just stoped responding like before
there is stlll power to the track just will not control the locos I have reset it a numbet of times to no sucess after Ir set it it beeps 8 times like before I am so done with this POS it has never worked I havw a Zepher for a couple of years no problems after the 150 stop this time I hooked up the 
Zephyr agaain ant it worke great the locos work great and sugestions other than take it out and shoot it it is still on Warranty but what goot is it if it is never here 
thanks


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I had a similar problem with a DCS200 except it wouldn't power the track, just beeps. They fixed it and it failed again 1.5 months later. They replaced it with a new unit the second time. Have not had any trouble since.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

have you called Digitraxx? there tech guys are shrap.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Yep what Southern said...contact DigiTrax. They are quite helpful!


----------



## riogrande51 (Aug 24, 2012)

Digitrax Tectical support called me and we tried differend things he even stayed late on a holliday what great customer service thanks Digitrax O by the way we did get it running just fine thanks to Nate at Digitrax 
thanks


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

What was wrong?


----------



## riogrande51 (Aug 24, 2012)

I whis i knew we re set it a numbet of times usig ops 39 to c but make sure you are not connected to the layout also have a new fresh battery in you throttle before you reset it to closed then make sure you turn off the 150 to re set the closed circuit then back on whic I through I had done a number of times I gues you just need to hold you mouth just right while the are on the phone any way it is working again


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I had a problem with an unresponsive engine and my zephyr xtra.. Turns out I had a loose wire!

I was getting so frustrated with it. Eventually I thought to do the short/quarter test. and it didn't trip. So I investigated the wiring. Problem solved.

Don't know how helpful that is to you though


----------



## riogrande51 (Aug 24, 2012)

Well I am finaly tired of messing around with this DB 150 I am sending it back to Digitrax for the third time hope it gets fixed this time


----------



## riogrande51 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Db 150 pos still*

Well I got it back quick turn arount it only had half the screws back in so I had to finish installing the screws but it worked intill the first de railment them it wouldn't re boot without turning it off and back on
the quarter test works great except it won't re boot I have wires leading to track no more that 36" with a #12 BUS I have just had it with the POS DB150 My Zephyr works great they keep telling me it must be my layout then whay does my Zephyr work They even keep my OEM box I have sent them two emails asking for it back to no responce I think they are try to wait untill it is if warranty.
SO MUCH FOR THE DB 150 MABEY I WILL TRY SOME THING ELSE


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Feeder wires from the bus should not be longer than 6 inches. This is DCC "recommended practice". I doubt that has anything to do with your reboot issue though. My dcs200 does not have a problem continuing after a short is cleared. No reboot required. Zephyr and dcs100 were good as well. Never had a db150.


----------

